# TTCTWNGTH...the tool chest that was never going to happen



## Brink (Nov 21, 2015)

I've been saying for years that I need to make a proper joiners tool chest. I had all the details worked out in my head...
Then one day I come home, and Moma Brink had slid this into my shop. She found it at a barn sale and brought home for me. 
Needs some work...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 21, 2015)

Open...open....open....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Brink (Nov 21, 2015)

Inside...



 

Lift out trays.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Brink (Nov 21, 2015)

First up, a good cleaning with Simple Green. Then, after it dries, and good rub down with BLO and turpentine mix.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (Nov 21, 2015)

Empty, this chest is heavy. My shop is small, and it will need to be mobile.
So I found these vintage casters.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (Nov 21, 2015)

The skirt moulding was missing. It had one, there's a paint line where it was. The new skirt will cover the casters.

First thing, copy the existing dovetails.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (Nov 21, 2015)

Set up my 45 plane, and beaded the skirt so it matches the other mouldings.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 21, 2015)

Is the bead going on the topside or bottom?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 21, 2015)

We need an AWESOME icon. Couldn't happen to a better guy either.

I didn't say that! Someone has railroaded my account again!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 21, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Is the bead going on the topside or bottom?



Top side


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 21, 2015)

That is going to be a great box when you're done. Love seeing the old 45's in use! I just picked up another one recently but it isn't as fancy as yours, the front knob is on the wrong side, no adjuster for the blade, no rosewood on the fence, and the rods are threaded into the handle instead of thumbscrews to hold them. As near as I can tell the only way it could be any older would be to have the Japanned finish instead of nickel plating. It'll be a job to get it cleaned up but I think it'll be worth the time and then I'll have 4 of them....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin (Nov 21, 2015)

It's almost worth living on the north pole like y'all do just for those kinds of finds.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 21, 2015)

Kevin said:


> It's almost worth living on the north pole like y'all do just for those kinds of finds.



Darn expensive though, I had to give 25.00 for that one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Guapo (Nov 21, 2015)

Lookin' good, my furry friend! I can't wait to see the progress!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 21, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> That is going to be a great box when you're done. Love seeing the old 45's in use! I just picked up another one recently but it isn't as fancy as yours, the front knob is on the wrong side, no adjuster for the blade, no rosewood on the fence, and the rods are threaded into the handle instead of thumbscrews to hold them. As near as I can tell the only way it could be any older would be to have the Japanned finish instead of nickel plating. It'll be a job to get it cleaned up but I think it'll be worth the time and then I'll have 4 of them....
> 
> View attachment 91588



That is an oldie.
And I only have two of them


----------



## Tony (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2015)

I have got to get on the good side of some yankees somehow so I can score some quakity hand tools.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I have got to get on the good side of some yankees somehow so I can score some quakity hand tools.



Quakity?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 22, 2015)

Brinkster, your nails look lovely in the castor photo
But a seriously cool chest that is right for you. Your missus is awesome for knowing that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2015)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Brinkster, your nails look lovely in the castor photo
> But a seriously cool chest that is right for you. Your missus is awesome for knowing that.



Those hairless hands are Moma Brinks!
And what a job those nails do on my back on grooming nights.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hmm...I didn't know what kind of chest this was till I saw this topic. It was my grandfathers toolbox he made in school....




Now I know not to get rid of it....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2015)

I should dig out from all the heaps of stuff on it. I wonder what it would look like if I stripped the paint off? Or should I leave it brown....hmm

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 25, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I should dig out from all the heaps of stuff on it. I wonder what it would look like if I stripped the paint off? Or should I leave it brown....hmm



Traditionally, tool chests were painted.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2015)

Ah...right on. What's the significance on painting? Cheaper than staining and clearcoating it?


----------



## Brink (Nov 25, 2015)

I think way back, milk paint was cheaper and more plentiful than any other finish.
Also, paint would seal out weather and slow moisture from getting to tools.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 10, 2015)

The skirt moulding and casters are on, as well as new to me strap hinges.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 10, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I should dig out from all the heaps of stuff on it. I wonder what it would look like if I stripped the paint off? Or should I leave it brown....hmm


Strip it.......


----------



## CWS (Jan 12, 2016)

Sidecar said:


> Strip it.......


@Sidecar is always wanting someone or some thing to strip

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 12, 2016)

CWS said:


> @Sidecar is always wanting someone or some thing to strip


@CWS you know I couldn't do any good in a woman's prison with a handful of pardons !!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2016)

Sidecar said:


> @CWS you know I couldn't do any good in a woman's prison with a handful of pardons !!!








I love it when I hear one I haven't heard before - that's friggin hilarious.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 20, 2016)

I reorganized the shop, got rid of ugly cabinet, put up more shelves.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 20, 2016)

Tool chest is loaded and in position.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 20, 2016)

Wow!!!
You have cleaned up a lot! Now I will be willing to help you out with that terrible clutter in the second picture. I can just back up my pickup and help you throw all that terrible scrap wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice Brinkster! I dig your hand plane collection. I scored a few since christmas, I'll post up some pics when I get the chance.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 20, 2016)

I couldn't wait till later...

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 20, 2016)

Awesome, chest like that are something that you don't see much anymore. And yours is filled with some great old hand tools. Very nice my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (May 8, 2016)

I'm back on this. 
Time to make the missing tool tray.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 8, 2016)

I love the hand planes brother! My collection has grown a bit in the last year. Still searching for the elusive stanley no. 2


----------



## Brink (May 8, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I love the hand planes brother! My collection has grown a bit in the last year. Still searching for the elusive stanley no. 2



They're around, sometimes you just have to cough up $35

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 8, 2016)

Brink said:


> They're around, sometimes you just have to cough up $35
> 
> View attachment 103636


YOU SUCK!!! LOL. Cheapest I have found around here is $80 for a rusty one needing restore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (May 13, 2016)

Sawing and planing are done.


----------



## Brink (May 13, 2016)

Book matched tray bottom


----------



## Brink (May 13, 2016)

Using one of my 45's to plow a groove for the bottom.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (May 14, 2016)

Dovetails!

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (May 16, 2016)

Tool tray is ready for stain.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Brink (May 21, 2016)

All done and moving in.
Yes, colors don't match, 
Yes, I'm color blind, so it doesn't matter.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------

